# Snatching food from each other?



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone experience rats snatching food from each other?
Like while one rat is eating, the other will come and just take it right out of their mouth and hide it?
They have lots of food, like there are food stashes everywhere and they have more than one food bowl.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Man rats live to steal! They don't care who has it or where it came from, if they want it they will take it


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

My rats steal from me! I'll be eating my dinner and one will launch themselves into my bowl or they will all swarm me like some sort of swat team. Greedy wee thiefs!


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

I have two 9 week old boys and the one has just started with this behavior. He steals food from his brother and will stash it in his hide out. He forgot how his brother took food to him when he wouldn't come out his hideout the first few days when I got them.😀


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Tempy, our alpha, does this to Buddy all the time. And he's a faster eater to, so even if I give them both the same thing he finishes first and then takes whatever Buddy has left. I usually try to give Tempy a bigger portion, or a second helping, so Buddy gets to enjoy his entire treat.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

You have not lived until you have seen you rat frantically run up to your bowl of Weetabix cereal and try to scoop bits of it into its tiny arms and run off with it. They love food and I love that they love food since I love training them.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> You have not lived until you have seen you rat frantically run up to your bowl of Weetabix cereal and try to scoop bits of it into its tiny arms and run off with it. They love food and I love that they love food since I love training them.


I love this too! They can't just have one, they literally use their arms to shovel it into their mouths. It's so cute, they always get really upset with me when I stop them and make them put a few pieces back


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

My dad used to do that to my sister and I when we were little girls. He says other peoples food taste better than his. He normally is right. Now as I've grown my sister and I always do it to eachother... We are in our 20s literally stealing food from inside eachothers mouths. My mom is the slowest with this, but she is a fighter! She kicks and pushes to make sure we don't steal her food. This post just made me realized how similar my family is to rats...


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

My girls do this to each other! Even when it's the same thing, they snatch. Delilah is a little hoarder, I had 2 cheerios on my hand, one for each girl, and she stuffed both of them in her little chubby cheeks!


----------



## new_rattie_mommy (Aug 24, 2014)

Very typical...especially from the fat ones. My bigger boy has always been very into food and would steal treats from daisy. They learn quickly tho to move out of the way before the other one gets the treat. Daisy does this thing where he turns around super fast if me or his brother comes too close to his food. Makes it very difficult when they steal my food and i want it back...


----------



## cccgina1 (Nov 11, 2012)

My rat did this. I offered her a piece of a cookie once, and she stole the whole rest of the cookie out of my hand and ran like heck! My other rat, a fatso, helped herself to my Halloween candy last year. She stole all of it!


----------

